# Need Gps Experts



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I got a Magellan Roadmate 1412 for Christmas and thought we would try it out on the way to grandma's house. You know, over the river and through the woods and all that stuff. Anyway, it's a rural area but they do have an address at there house. The gps took us a different route than we usually take which is fine. But, it told us we had arrived at our destination when actually we were a mile and a half away from our destination.

Then on the way home as we were getting off the highway instead of telling me to turn left it told me to turn right and make an immediate U turn.

All I can say is it's a good thing we knew where we were going but the point of the gps is to get me places when I don't know where I'm going. Anyone else had these kinds of issues with their gps?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have the Magellan Meastro 4000 and in some vary rural backroads it is off on the address. We later found out that the addresses on that road were not in order. House #485 was between 501 and 495. Some larger lots were subdivided and numbers were given to (fit) in inbetween. Also we have found some highway exits to other highways only on one side. (You can get to highway from the westbound lane (only) so you need to go past to the next eastbound exit and get off, then get on the westbound side to take the exit). Does this make sense? James


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I'd suggest that one you arrive a grandma's house, make it a way point on the Magellan GPS. That way it'll be easier to find it again, with much more accuracy!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> I'd suggest that one you arrive a grandma's house, make it a way point on the Magellan GPS. That way it'll be easier to find it again, with much more accuracy!


Finding Grandma's house isn't really a problem. We know where it is. The problem would be if we were going somewhere and didn't know exactly where we were going.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You may want to check the setting for shortest route vs fastest time. This can make a difference. I have not had that type of issue with our Garmin but you may also check on line to see if there is an updated map you can down load, often you get one free down load.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> You may want to check the setting for shortest route vs fastest time. This can make a difference. I have not had that type of issue with our Garmin but you may also check on line to see if there is an updated map you can down load, often you get one free down load.


I'll check the route thing. I've already checked for map updates. None available yet.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Both of our's have said that we should be living at our neighbors. Of course Mapquest says the same thing.








The problem is that I like our house better....


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Recently picked up a Garmin 760. Bought it over the Magellan because so many Outbackers were using it. The DW wanted the Magellan because our neighbor had one and she like how easy it was to use. It took a few trips but I think she has finally concluded that each has it's strong points. The other day we were going to a party and I was surprised that we were not heading toward the freeway. Turned out she had ordered surface streets due to some nasty highway conditions a few days earlier. The Garmin doesn't default to quickest route. It stays were you last set it. I don't have a problem with that. The DW prefers to direct it each time from the get go. To me, it's six of one and half a dozen of another. I think they're both good. From what I read on the internet, Garmin has a leg up on service. I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Chuck (May 27, 2008)

Bob,

Did your Grandma recently move a mile and a half down the road? Maybe that's why the gps thought you had arrived at your destination. As for the turn right instead of left thing...my guess is that you had a little too much Makers and was actually driving in reverse. Think about it...it makes sense.







Hope you guys had a great Christmas!!


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

Both Magellan and Garmin use NAVTEQ maps as the database. You can go to MapReporter and view the current map and suggest map updates. My guess is that the address range is wrong and it routed you to the middle of the street. Once you add the request to mapreporter, it can take quite a while before you actually see the update. Updates are released quarterly and most manufacturers only update once a year.


----------

